# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Rejoignez le teaming de l'association: 1/mois!

## White Rabbit

Bonjour à tous!


L'association White Rabbit vient de créer son teaming.
Avec *1 par mois*, vous pouvez la soutenir et l'aider à donner une seconde vie aux animaux de laboratoire. 
Pour cela, il vous suffit de rejoindre le groupe de teamers de White Rabbit en cliquant ici: https://www.teaming.net/associationwhiterabbit


_Qu'est-ce que le teaming?
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, le teaming est une plateforme qui permet de récolter des fonds ayant pour objectif d'aider différentes causes, en donnant 1/mois par prélèvement automatique. Cela leur permet d'avoir des dons réguliers. Les transactions sont sécurisées et il est possible de rejoindre ou quitter un groupe à n'importe quel moment. Pour plus d'information à ce sujet: https://www.teaming.net/que-es-teaming_


Merci à tous ceux qui nous rejoindront!   :Smile:

----------

